

A Landing Page for a Potato - edfryed
https://dribbble.com/shots/2042501-Potato-landing-page/attachments/363345

======
kagamine
The free potato link is a scam, it doesn't work! No potato make kagaime a
sad(der) lifeform :(

Seriously though, if making a template mockup like this and not making an
actual page for it, submitted to the useless web .com, you need to rethink
your life choices.

------
ishadua
I think its quite a clean template

